# Need Help With Bed Sheets, Blankets



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

My husband and I just bought an Outback 26rs. It has 4 bunks and I am trying to find sheets to fit. The top bunks are about 10 inches longer than the bottom ones.

Also, any suggestions for stackable shelves, drawers, etc. to fit in the wardrobe storage units (on the end of the lower bunks) and the storage unit between the bunks?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mom30075 (Jun 6, 2005)

WE have the 28RSDS, so I don't know if we have the same space between the bunks.

Wanted to mount some wire shelving in the cabinets, but never got around to it. I found a stacking coated wire shelf at Walmart. I stack 2 together and it works fine.

The bottom bunks are longer in our unit. I just put egg crates on them, then a single fitted sheet. Then we use sleeping bags on top of that.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

OutbackPM,

Congrats on your new Outback!









There have been several posts on these topics. Do a search for "bunk beds" and for "storage". See Castle Rock Outbacker's photo gallery for at least one idea on shelving for the wardrobes.

There are plenty of suggestions from your fellow Outbackers and I'm sure they will chime in with other leads to threads.

Again, welcome.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action Welcome to Outbackers, OutbackPM! action 
Glad to have you aboard.

I don't think you will have much luck finding fitted sheets, as these bunks are far from standard sizes. If you do, please let us all know! Someone had a post awhile back (with pictures) of how to modify standard sheets to fit. Kind of like when we used to 'short sheet' beds in school (not that I ever took part in such deviant behavior. That would be wrong!







). You might poke around the forum for that info.

We have found the easiest solution is just to use sleeping bags. The kids don't mind, and feel more like they are 'camping'

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

On the top bunk I use the fitted twin sheet and tuck the extra under the mattress. On the bottom I use the 'top' sheet and also tuck extra under. The girls use a sleeping bag as a blanket. On the blanket, whatever you use, tuck a percentage in tight between the wall and mattress and it will not fall off the bed at night.

John


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Standard twin sheets with sleeping bags on top. Keeping it simple....

For storage, we bought Rubbermaid or some other brand of see-through stackable totes and put those inside the storage cabinet.

Welcome to Outbackers.com!

action


----------



## SmkSignals (May 2, 2005)

Slepping bags here. Fit perfect, and the kids lov 'em......


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

We found some Coleman sleeping bags that matched the Fawn interior on our Outback and used those. We didn't want to make beds in the mornings or have kids worrying about it. Sleeping bags work well in most cases and are easy to wash. Just how we went about it. YMMV


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

We bought some 3 fitted sheet at a campground by our house that were onsale
And use a flat sheet on the other bed.

As for the wardrobe
I put a bottom in level with the door and bought one of those 3 teir shelf units at lowes
and use bins in them it works for us.

Don


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Y-Guy said:


> We found some Coleman sleeping bags that matched the Fawn interior on our Outback and used those. We didn't want to make beds in the mornings or have kids worrying about it. Sleeping bags work well in most cases and are easy to wash. Just how we went about it. YMMV
> [snapback]55545[/snapback]​


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > We found some Coleman sleeping bags that matched the Fawn interior on our Outback and used those.Â We didn't want to make beds in the mornings or have kids worrying about it.Â Sleeping bags work well in most cases and are easy to wash.Â Just how we went about it. YMMV
> ...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> My husband and I just bought an Outback 26rs. It has 4 bunks and I am trying to find sheets to fit. The top bunks are about 10 inches longer than the bottom ones.
> 
> Also, any suggestions for stackable shelves, drawers, etc. to fit in the wardrobe storage units (on the end of the lower bunks) and the storage unit between the bunks?
> 
> ...


Thank you for the suggestions! Based on your e-mail and those of others, it seems the best solution is to use twin sheets or flat sheets with sleeping bags on top. We are still researching shelving options for the wardrobe between the bunk beds.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > We found some Coleman sleeping bags that matched the Fawn interior on our Outback and used those.Â We didn't want to make beds in the mornings or have kids worrying about it.Â Sleeping bags work well in most cases and are easy to wash.Â Just how we went about it. YMMV
> ...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> Y-Guy said:
> 
> 
> > We found some Coleman sleeping bags that matched the Fawn interior on our Outback and used those.Â We didn't want to make beds in the mornings or have kids worrying about it.Â Sleeping bags work well in most cases and are easy to wash.Â Just how we went about it. YMMV
> ...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

OutbackPM said:


> OutbackPM said:
> 
> 
> > Y-Guy said:
> ...


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> action Welcome to Outbackers, OutbackPM! action
> Glad to have you aboard.
> 
> I don't think you will have much luck finding fitted sheets, as these bunks are far from standard sizes. If you do, please let us all know! Someone had a post awhile back (with pictures) of how to modify standard sheets to fit. Kind of like when we used to 'short sheet' beds in school (not that I ever took part in such deviant behavior. That would be wrong!
> ...


Sleeping bags with either a fitted or standard sheet seem the solution. I for one have no idea how to short sheet a bed. I shall have to ask my husband how to do that







Thank you for the warm welcome Outbackers1


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> On the top bunk I use the fitted twin sheet and tuck the extra under the mattress. On the bottom I use the 'top' sheet and also tuck extra under. The girls use a sleeping bag as a blanket. On the blanket, whatever you use, tuck a percentage in tight between the wall and mattress and it will not fall off the bed at night.
> 
> John
> [snapback]55496[/snapback]​


I have only seen twin sheets measuring 75 inches so have been concerned that they would not fit on the top bunks. Did you use standard twin fitted sheets or ectra long? thanks for the help. We are new at this! We bought a pop-up 3 months ago---went camping 5 times so decided we wanted a travel trailer to make life easier if we plan to go camping so much---You know you are doing the right thing when your 10 year old son says "Mom, we are so much closer as a family since we have started camping"

Thanks for the help advice.

Melanie


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

We found that sleeping bags made from nylon (like a mummy bag) slide off the bunks very easily, so we don't recommend them for the upper bunks.

Instead, we use a bottom sheet with a comforter ... no midnight plunges into the dark abyss after that. We never tried the flannel style sleeping bag.

Ed


----------

